# Help! scratches on acrylic



## islandlife7309 (Feb 24, 2013)

As the subject reads I have numerous scratches on my acrylic tank. All on the inside from the Mag Float Aquarium Cleaner. Is there anyway I can remove these without having to wet sand and buff? :-? Any help would be greatly appreciated thank you in advance!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

My husband created a checkerboard on one of our acrylic tanks...even the grandchildren commented on the scratches (geez)...we just live with them for now knowing that at some point in the future we will try to fix our gross error ... I'd love to know if there is something you can do now too but have thought not


----------



## islandlife7309 (Feb 24, 2013)

did some research and found this http://www.marinedepot.com/Lifegard_Aqu ... CK-vi.html ill order it at some point this week im sure they are cheaper on Amazon. Ill let you know how it all worked out!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Novus is another great product that is recommended for removing scratches from acrylic.

I see that the reviews on that link show some people using it while they have fish in the tank. The instructions do recommend removing fish first and that is what I would also recommend doing.


----------



## islandlife7309 (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't have another tank at the moment. I don't know if I like the idea of putting them in 5 gallon buckets for a couple hours. Plus with 3 little kids something that takes someone 5 hours will take me 18. I guess that means I should get off my butt and start building a tank. The prices on only a glass tank with nothing with it is ridiculous!


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

Wait for dollar gallon sales at big box stores


----------



## islandlife7309 (Feb 24, 2013)

i was actually thinking of suggesting that to the local petsmart haha. I haven't seen anything like that yet and i've been here for 3 years....i guess ill just have to keep shopping around. Maybe I'll luck out on craigslist at some point.


----------

